# Herf'n at Sam's



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

We were all excited to watch the NE game and smoke a good one (or 3)at Sams tonight. Todzilla is in town and Sean has been here for the holidays.

Apparently, Todd invited JPH over in our spot. Todd.. :fu Looks like it's the mini cubicle for you.

JPH..revenge will be sweet!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

I guess Dave and I will have to smoke all those crappy cigars I brought along with me. We'll courier over some Gurkhas for you all to smoke.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> I guess Dave and I will have to smoke all those crappy cigars I brought along with me. We'll courier over some Gurkhas for you all to smoke.


Why? Is Bruce gonna be over there with them?


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Time to build on the addition to the smoke room. Now I am feeling said:hn

You do now the Browns are on Sunday?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Simplified said:


> Time to build on the addition to the smoke room. Now I am feeling said:hn
> 
> You do now the Browns are on Sunday?


We know we have been dropped for your new buddies. Drowning our sorrows with a couple Cohiba Millennium pyramids from the jar. _tear_


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Making me work.. putting away that cigar I had for Todd...


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> We know we have been dropped for your new buddies. Drowning our sorrows with a couple Cohiba Millennium pyramids from the jar. _tear_


Hah! But what do you do when your completely rejected?

and now for your daily dosage of...."I Spy".... I have one of those box cutters as well Dave :tu


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Making me work.. putting away that cigar I had for Todd...


:r Damn, that hurts.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

MMmmmmm...HDTV football _and_ smoking good cigars.

one up! :r

03 CoRo is good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Making me work.. putting away that cigar I had for Todd...


:r OUCH!! :ss


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

P.S. -- I gotta move west! :tu


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

cabinetsticker said:


> P.S. -- I gotta move west! :tu


We offer relocation services for BOtl'S with collections like yours.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> We offer relocation services for BOtl'S with collections like yours.


:tu There'd be some insane herfs on a weekly basis!! :dr:dr


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

cabinetsticker said:


> :tu There'd be some insane herfs on a nightly basis!! :dr:dr


Edited for accuracy!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Back at the hotel. Thanks for the smokes Sam !


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

A good time Sam, thanks.

Dave,

I just got upgraded to the loft!!! 

:mn

:chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JPH said:


> A good time Sam, thanks.
> 
> Dave,
> 
> ...


You ain't sleeping on my futon, wanker.  :r


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> You ain't sleeping on my futon, wanker.  :r


I dont wana sleep on your wanker, FUtom!!

lol


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JPH said:


> I dont wana sleep on your wanker, FUtom!!
> 
> lol


Both choices are out.  :r


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Doors are open for some Sunday action. Browns 1-4, Steelers 4-7 and Colts at 8!!!:tu


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Have fun watching the Brownies! We might come over after Little Italy tonight for the Indy game if it is okay.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

JPH said:


> A good time Sam, thanks.
> 
> Dave,
> 
> ...


Yup! The one in the barn.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Cool pics, looks like a lovely herf. And of course you cant deny that everyone else is :dr over these pics.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> You ain't sleeping on my futon, wanker.  :r


You don't know what your missing there Tom :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> You don't know what your missing there Tom :r


Nor will I, Dave.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Making me work.. putting away that cigar I had for Todd...


:r:r


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Damn those are some sick sticks :r

On a serious note, I know it's a bit of a drive East, but my place is always open for a bigger herfs. As JPH and Trogdor can attest, I've got plenty of room and a nice tv to boot :tu :ss


----------

